# EP Tamoxifen/Clomiphine/Anastrozole FREE GIVEAWAY!!!



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

​
Simple. Posts #
*20
50
95
140*
 will receive their choice of a free tamoxifen, clomiphine, or anastrozole from EXTREME PEPTIDE 
*
No posting twice in a row.*

Dont forget to check out our *HUGE* DES IGF Sale.

Boom
-T​


----------



## Imosted (May 10, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## papaaj (May 10, 2011)

Real cool of you guys.


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

Well thanks 

-T


----------



## JCBourne (May 10, 2011)

Can I spam post to 20?


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Can I spam post to 20?



No, but I'll help you up the post count!


----------



## JCBourne (May 10, 2011)

What if I tell you I love the bruins and they're going to win the cup?


----------



## papaaj (May 11, 2011)

I hate the bruins they just swept us.


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

don't suppose this can be swapped for something of equal or lesser value eh?


----------



## tigershark1 (May 11, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## leei515 (May 11, 2011)

still interesting..


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

I like tacos


----------



## GymBuilder (May 11, 2011)

Interesting.....


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I like tacos



Me too...


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Me too...



With tons of hot sauce.


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

I think I actually might make tacos tomorrow now


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

<--------- Wants free shit!!!


And tacos. LOL.


----------



## GymBuilder (May 11, 2011)

I'am I the lucky number?!


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> <--------- Wants free shit!!!
> 
> 
> And tacos. LOL.



Me too! 

EDIT: Whoop dat azz! I winz! This will go good with my IGF-1 I plan to use for my lab rats.


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

GymBuilder said:


> I'am I the lucky number?!



Fail!!!!


GymRat should rep you for your failure, which allowed for his winning. LOL.


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Fail!!!!
> 
> 
> GymRat should rep you for your failure, which allowed for his winning. LOL.



I would rep you, but I have to spread the love first.


----------



## GymBuilder (May 11, 2011)

It's been a late night, I read the post count wrong.


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2011)

Let's get this up to 50!


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Hench said:


> Let's get this up to 50!



Meh... Sucks when you can't sleep.


----------



## dollarbill (May 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

I love to sleep...


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

I have a...


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2011)

lol Its already past lunch time here, Ima be watchin' this shit like a hawk. lol


Cheers TwisT.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

I'm getting up in this.


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Sloppy is da man...


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

With the plan...


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

Achooo!


----------



## TwisT (May 11, 2011)

Pm me your shipping addy



GymRat707 said:


> Me too!
> 
> EDIT: Whoop dat azz! I winz! This will go good with my IGF-1 I plan to use for my lab rats.


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Who's next !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hench (May 11, 2011)

Getting closer.......


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

I have a feeling it's gonna hit 50 when I'm in the gym at lunch.


----------



## Hell (May 11, 2011)

gamma said:


> Who's next !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sloppy's momma is next.......


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Wait. I'm confused. Is someone giving out sloppy head??? 

If she's hot, sign me up.


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

+1


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

ayoooooooooooo


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Wait. I'm confused. Is someone giving out sloppy head???
> 
> If she's hot, sign me up.


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


>



lol


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

Did someone say head?


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

closerr...


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

wait.. wtf am i doing here.

i have no use for any of these!!!

waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> wait.. wtf am i doing here.
> 
> i have no use for any of these!!!
> 
> waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


 
then give it to me bro, I'm using topical formestane on cycle, and the pump broke, so now I have no idea how much I'm even applying. Add in you don't really know how much is being absorbed, so I'm swinging back and forth between joint pain and nip tenderness. Anastrazole would be a huge help right now lollll


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

thats a thought


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Somebody win it biotches!


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

in!!


edit: yeahhhh I never win anything lol


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2011)

me


AHHHH fuck


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> in!!


 

GICH...


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> in!!



congrats!


i was busy learning that i can use a-dex for fat caused gyno from the mid/early teen years.

figures, i figure its useful, and miss my chance lol


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> congrats!
> 
> 
> i was busy learning that i can use a-dex for fat caused gyno from the mid/early teen years.
> ...


 
damn sry man, if it's any consolation I have pubertal gyno too, which is why I'm so damn paranoid about not taking enough AI. Probably been overdoing the formestane and my shoulders are killing me haha. On to 95!!


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

kinda like the ol school promotions on the radio when u called in too win tickets... Sorry please try again....................


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> damn sry man, if it's any consolation I have pubertal gyno too, which is why I'm so damn paranoid about not taking enough AI. Probably been overdoing the formestane and my shoulders are killing me haha. On to 95!!



lol all good brother, you need it more than i at this point. lets get that 95th post!!!


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

keepin it movin


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TAAAAAAAAAAAACCCOOOS Huh?????????????? sounds good


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

fish taco's with hawaiian sauce....now thats goood stuff and goood for ya


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Odd method.  Winning is good though.


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

mmm. tacos.. try battered &fried fish w/ diachon/vinegar/cabbage coleslaw as a fish taco.

jfc theyre good


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

I was at the buffet last night washing up and this dude comes out of the stall,and i watched him walk out without washing up and I am f-ing discussed. Then later I noticed the same dude getting desert or something with his f-ing hands ......Really love the buffet for the opinions but damn not at this cost.....Some people jus aint f-ing right..


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Lol


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

I won the first time, GL to the next winners.


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 11, 2011)

The only way to win this is if you stalk this thread 24/7 lmao


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Gonna have to stay on the droid while i work out i guess............


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

+1

already won so I won't swoop in at the last second lol


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> +1
> 
> already won so I won't swoop in at the last second lol



Very classy of you. Haha.


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

I'm hungry.


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

hummm fooood


----------



## irish_2003 (May 11, 2011)

great contest.......bump


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> great contest.......bump



Would make for a good EK contest, don't you think?


----------



## 2B1 (May 11, 2011)

*WOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Crazy

YouTube - Glenn Russo Bombs With 1000 LB Bench Press!


----------



## Imosted (May 11, 2011)

is it me
ps it is 95 not 75 hmm


----------



## faon (May 11, 2011)

I think twist changed it!


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Checkn in


----------



## TwisT (May 11, 2011)

Imosted said:


> is it me
> ps it is 95 not 75 hmm



Ya, you guys are going alot faster then I expected 

-T


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

hawaiian sauce??  Whats in that????lol


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

not sure.  How much protein is in it?


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

I hate bacon


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

What? Bacon is good my friend


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Porterhouse is my good friend...


----------



## 2B1 (May 11, 2011)

chicken, tuna, and egg whites...


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

damn that looks good ^


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

2B1 said:


> chicken, tuna, and egg whites...




That's all good s**t, bro. Except the egg whites...I eat the yolks, and I'm still ripped.


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Porterhouse is my good friend...


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Knock knock


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

brats for dinner


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

I had chicken


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

whos there


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

I had some pan fried chicken breast about an hour ago. 

I love garlic, but I went a little overboard. Now my stomach is regretting it. LOL


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

me!!


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

I'm here...

Who's truck are you leg pressing?


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

got it


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I had some pan fried chicken breast about an hour ago.
> 
> I love garlic, but I went a little overboard. Now my stomach is regretting it. LOL



i hate you!!! jfc you b eat me to the perfec  post by seconds MFER


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> got it



*FAIL!!!! *


Congrats GMO!


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Ahhhh...

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

quoted the wrong one. oops


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> I'm here...
> 
> Who's truck are you leg pressing?


lol dammit.  Leg pressing my lifted F-350 GMO, but unfortunatley I wont be using any extreme peptides for my PCT.  shit


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> i hate you!!! jfc you b eat me to the perfec  post by seconds MFER



Well, if you hadn't been so damn slow, and posted about a second earlier, I would have won. So... it's me that should be pissed.


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

off to lhjo


----------



## GMO (May 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> lol dammit.  Leg pressing my lifted F-350 GMO, but unfortunatley I wont be using any extreme peptides for my PCT.  shit




Why not?  Just order some...it is cheap, bro.


----------



## TwisT (May 11, 2011)

Im gonna start a thread after this one, in the EP section. It will be a

*never ending give-away thread
*
Every post that hits a hundred will win a freebie, ie 100, 200, 300, 400 ect ect 

Maybe. Still thinking about it. Go bruins!

Grats winners so far, everything will be sent out once we get a 4th winner.

-T


----------



## Livebig14 (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Why not?  Just order some...it is cheap, bro.


I think im going to try some for my next cycle.  I already have everything lined up for my first one


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Damn forgot


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Damn not even close , I even posted while working out , finished my tri's and now its like  20 post later .....hail to the  victor...lol.... fucker


----------



## Mr.BIG (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> I had chicken


 
mmm, Chicken, I like a good chicken breast as much as I like a good steak!


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> mmm, Chicken, I like a good chicken breast as much as I like a good steak!


 

chicken is good, but I'd eat steak 3x a day if I could afford it 

been eating alot of turkey lately though, nice change of pace


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

whats the next #?


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> chicken is good, but I'd eat steak 3x a day if I could afford it
> 
> been eating alot of turkey lately though, nice change of pace



Turkey is leaner meat anyway.


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

what post are we at????????????? too lazy to count!lol


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Turkey is leaner meat anyway.


 
I know a guy on another forum who supposedly buys bulk horse meat, says it's dry as fuck lol


----------



## M4A3 (May 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I know a guy on another forum who supposedly buys bulk horse meat, says it's dry as fuck lol



Well, that brings new meaning to this smilie. LOL


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

yeah yeah. horse meat!!!! thats the best!!!


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Well, that brings new meaning to this smilie. LOL


 

LOL never seen that one

Found this site the other day, they have alpaca, bear, gator, lion just about every kind of meat. Thinking of ordering the sampler lol

Exotic Meats, Exotic Meat Market, Exotic Meat, 1800ExoticMeatscom online

promise it's not a porn site, even though it kinda sounds like it


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

+1


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

I got nothing eles to do ...lol


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

just keepin it movin


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Da heat whoop that azz to night, whos next..


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 11, 2011)

They cant beat dallas!


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

They'll do the same thing they did to the Mavs in 06


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 11, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> They'll do the same thing they did to the Mavs in 06


 
That was 5 years ago....completely different teams..... Shit if Dallas played like they did that last game with L.A. any team they face is screwed...i know thats not possible for every game, but they are definately the only ones left in the playoffs to compete with da heat.


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

WELL ONLY TIME WILL TELL...... BUT I WOULDN'T BET ON IT ...


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 11, 2011)

gamma said:


> WELL ONLY TIME WILL TELL...... BUT I WOULDN'T BET ON IT ...


 
I would


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Damn.  Still not there!


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

I hear D-Howard is going to be up on chopping block , maybe Miami can make a move ...lol wouldn't that be something .


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 11, 2011)

yea, seems that LA is lookin for him to replace whinum also..that would piss me off...i f'in hate LA. cant stand seeing them get good players...lol. Rockets need to get him!


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Yeah it looks like LA but Damm anywhere but there .......


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

..........


----------



## Hubauer (May 11, 2011)

What the hell?? Can board sponsors just put pictures in our posts?


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Hell Phil's on his way out . Kobe's getting older and slow what a waste at this point .


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Don't know


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I don't either but getting close to the end ...


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Damn. I wanted to watch a movie tonight I heard was good. No one told me it was all subtitles!


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Damn. I wanted to watch a movie tonight I heard was good. No one told me it was all subtitles!



Yeah I felt like that once , I hated subtitles ....now fearless is one of favorite movies .


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Anytime now.....


----------



## Hubauer (May 11, 2011)

whoever wins, gamma or return of the dragon, I damn well better get some rep for taking this post.


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2011)

test....................


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Seven Samurai is one of my favorite, but because it's all in subtitles, I've only watched it twice.


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

good one too


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> whoever wins, gamma or return of the dragon, I damn well better get some rep for taking this post.




Well damn! Repped you anyway!


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2011)

repped also


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if I've seen fearless yet. I think I have but I thought it had english dubbed in.


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

Fuck it I repped us all


----------



## Digitalash (May 11, 2011)

congrats bros


----------



## JCBourne (May 11, 2011)

For positive reps I give naked pics of ex's. No lies.


----------



## GMO (May 12, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> For positive reps I give naked pics of ex's. No lies.


 
Waiting for my pics...


----------



## minimal (May 12, 2011)

mememe!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 12, 2011)

Next


----------



## lucasta (May 12, 2011)

in like flynn


----------



## TwisT (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, congrats to the winners! All prizes will go out monday, sorry for the delay I'm just lazy/busy  keep an eye out for another contest soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEE151 (May 13, 2011)

did I win


----------

